# Yotes down



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

killed three males this weekend. One of them was one we have ran a couple times and finally put his running days to the end


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats! Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

congrats guys!!!! cant wait to get back out!!


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job SMITTY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice job!!! looks like they got some size to them.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Look's like you boys had some funGood looking yotes!


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats, just don't see the thrill in running dogs though, not a sport to me.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice job on the coyotes! You need to tell Grandpa to get rid of the Cabelas bomber hat and have Fritz make him a real on out of the yotes.:evilsmile


Griff


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

Finnyooper. Running with dogs is everything but easy. Those chases lasted hours. Believe me we don't kill all the ones the hounds run. Its like a big rabbit run, with losses. Coyotes are very smart. We have a passion for hounds & that makes it all the more fun to own them. Guess all hunting is not for everyone. 

Here is the one we took on Sunday. It was a long run & thought he had slipped us several times. Till he ran by me at 50 yards.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job!!

Is that a shy Redbone in that first pic.?

If it is,how is she on the yotes?

I have a 3 year old female and a 8-9 month female pup.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

More fun then ice fishing huh:lol:......Good job, look like some good ones....Mack


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Yoopertrapper said:


> Nice job!!
> 
> Is that a shy Redbone in that first pic.?
> 
> ...


Nope she isn't shy.... Doens't have a shy bone in her body wondering why she is looking like that in that picture as well. She is pretty bold and will fight a **** with the best of them. She hasn't really come into her own on the yotes yet but has shown some potential the last three or four weeks. Were still hoping she makes a hound.


----------



## Kevin Smith (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey Smitty - I'm a Walker nut. What's the story on that one?
What breeding is behind it?

PM me if ya want with details - I like to BS dogtalk


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

She is a 3/4 walker 1/4 bluetick. She goes back to Ben Crockers stuff from Ashley on the sires side. Cold nosed.


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

Great job guys. Keep it up. I know things will be a little tuffer now that all the snow is leaving. I'm always up for a good run behind the hounds whether it be birds, bunnies, *****, bears, or yotes. Congrats again.
Oaks:


----------



## BuckNuttz (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice Yotes!!!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

great job on killing some yotes


----------



## winterbot428 (Feb 13, 2009)

So at the end of the chase do the coyotes hole up somewhere or do you shot as they go by? Looks like fun.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I would say 75% of our kills or more are shot while the coyote is moving. Occasionally you get a bay up. We usually only run with one or two dogs so we don't get near the bay-ups as a lot of guys. Its a riot


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice work,how long were you chasing them for(miles/hours)?


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

Some chases last 4-6 hours. Some only last 30 min. Depends on if we can hit them:lol:. Some times makes some tough shooting at a yote. You will be amazed how many tricks they have up there sleeve.
I had a coyote that logged 18 miles on the Garmin & never crossed a road. Just circled & circled. Them are the fun ones.
We run up north also, those races last longer in the thick stuff.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats
Great pics.


----------

